# PC Game ohne Installation zocken.



## RaggaMuffin (11. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute


Die Frage ist...

Wie kann mann ein aufwendiges pc Game ohne Installation starten/spielen????

Also die Sache ist die ... ich möchte mit ein aufwendiges PC Game Rechensysteme belasten ... ohne das Ich jetzt großartig 5GB auf die platte installieren mus.

Am besten halt direkt von einer DVD starten oder von einem Stick.

Ist das machbar???


Edit:

Ist es das... was ich suche???

http://www.chip.de/downloads/GameJack_13003914.html


----------



## FrozenBoy (11. Januar 2011)

Kommt auf das Spiel an. Manche Games laufen ohne Reg-Eintrag und/oder erstellen sich einen beim starten. Möglich ist es also!

Zum testen ist das jedoch die ungeeignetste Methode, da das abspielen von einer DVD, einem USB-Stick oder einer Externen Platte wesentlich länger dauert. Die Lesezeiten werden dadurch viel schlechter ausfallen.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (11. Januar 2011)

FrozenBoy schrieb:


> Kommt auf das Spiel an. Manche Games laufen ohne Reg-Eintrag und/oder erstellen sich einen beim starten. Möglich ist es also!




Was cool wäre... ist wen das mit modern warfare1 funktionieren würde




FrozenBoy schrieb:


> Zum testen ist das jedoch die ungeeignetste Methode, da das abspielen von einer DVD, einem USB-Stick oder einer Externen Platte wesentlich länger dauert. Die Lesezeiten werden dadurch viel schlechter ausfallen.



mhh dan doch lieber mit esata.


kennst du vielleicht das gamejack was macht das genau???


----------



## mmayr (11. Januar 2011)

RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> Was cool wäre... ist wen das mit modern warfare1 funktionieren würde
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Steht doch in der Erklärung deines Links. Damit kannst du Sicherungen von Games machen und diese ohne Originaldatenträger starten. Ein Wechsellaufwerk (Stick, Externe HDD,....) reicht!


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. Januar 2011)

Das Programm macht das gleiche wie Deamon Tools! Es erstellt ein Image (1:1) vom Game ( gleichzeitig stellt es ein virtuelles Laufwerk bereit) und so kannst du es halt ohne die Original-DVD/CD zocken, aber nur wenn das Game keinen Kopierschutz hat ist es erlaubt, denn beide Programme ermöglichen auch die Umgehung vom Kopierschutz sofern es kein so hartnäckiger ist, aber um eine Installation kommst du nicht drumrum. 

PS: Manche Spiele verweigern aber den Dienst, wenn festgestellt wird das ein virtuelles Laufwerk a la GameJack oder Deamon Tools verwendet wird! Diese Situation trifft auch zu, wenn du die Original-CD/DVD einlegst und von der starten willst. Sollte man sich also gut überlegen solche Programme einzusetzen.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (12. Januar 2011)

moment mal deamon tools kann doch auch mit DVD images umgehen oder ...

perfekt dan mus ich nur deamen tools aufspielen und das image mounten ...

passt doch oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Final (12. Januar 2011)

RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> moment mal deamon tools kann doch auch mit DVD images umgehen oder ...
> 
> perfekt dan mus ich nur deamen tools aufspielen und das image mounten ...
> 
> ...


Das ist dann dasselbe wie wenn du die Original-CD einlegst, die Installation erspart es dir nicht.


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Januar 2011)

Was ich bereits erwähnte!


----------



## RaggaMuffin (13. Januar 2011)

mist dan habe ich falsch gedacht.



mhh wie machen wir das jetzt??? 
ich kann doch nicht ständig drölf GB installieren...


----------



## grue (13. Januar 2011)

Was genau willst du am Ende eigentlich erreichen?

Du sagst, du willst einen Rechner mit einem aufwendigen Spiel "belasten". Willst du ein Benchmarking durchführen? Oder einen Lasttest? Warum verwendest du nicht entsprechende Tools?

Was dir wahrscheinlich im Kopf rumgeht, ist ein U3-Stick, ein spezieller USB-Stick, auf den man Software installieren kann ohne das diese auf dem Rechner selbst installiert ist. Auf dem USB-Stick befindet sich werksseitig eine entsprechende Software. Dafür muß die Anwendung, die man vom USB-Stick starten will, aber U3-fähig sein. Bei aufwendigen Spielen darf bezweifelt werden, daß der Hersteller das Programm U3-fähig macht. Bei einen Benchmarking-Programm könnte ich mir das eher vorstellen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (13. Januar 2011)

> ich kann doch nicht ständig drölf GB installieren...



Wieso ständig ein Spiel installiert man nur einmal und zockt es dann durch!


----------



## STSLeon (14. Januar 2011)

Du willst einfach nur die Spieleordner auf die Platte schieben, Spiel starten, Testen und dann wieder beenden? 

Geht bei COD 5 WaW einwandfrei. Da kannst du den Spieleordner einfach durch die Gegend kopieren. Brauchst allerdings immer noch einen CD-Key für jeden Spieler


----------



## NuTSkuL (14. Januar 2011)

also ich hatte das selbe mal mit FEAR 2 probiert. hatte einfach den spilordner genommen und auf die externe (USB) platte kopiert. die lesegeschwibdigkeiten waren zwar nich die besten, aber mehr als 2-3 sekunden hat es auch nicht länger gebraucht.
außerdem geistern im netz auch genug portable versionen von spielen umher. heisst soviel, wie das es auf jeden fall möglich is.


----------



## danomat (14. Januar 2011)

Portable Versionen im Netz: 
1. Illegal
2. Hat mann nur Probleme mit gecrackter *******


----------



## RaggaMuffin (15. Januar 2011)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Geht bei COD 5 WaW einwandfrei. Da kannst du den Spieleordner einfach durch die Gegend kopieren. Brauchst allerdings immer noch einen CD-Key für jeden Spieler



es funktioniert so wie du es geschildert hast ... vielen vielen dank 




STSLeon schrieb:


> Du willst einfach nur die Spieleordner auf die  Platte schieben, Spiel starten, Testen und dann wieder beenden?



ausserdem bist du ein ein klasse zuhörer 



liebe grüße 
muffin


----------

